# Battlefield Raceway Fort Oglethorpe, GA



## Wee Man Racing (Oct 20, 2002)

Battlefield Raceway has just completed a new outdoor road course. The first race will be September 25th. The track will open at 3pm for practice. The first race starts at 7pm. This is a well lit concrete track, and they also have plenty of concessions and a transponder scoring system. The classes they will be running are:
F-1
12th Scale
10th Scale Pan Car
10th Scale Touring Car
10th Scale Nitro Touring Car

For more information, contact George at 423/322-1586 or Chris at 931/592-8956. 

I hope to see everyone out on the 25th for some great fun under the lights.


----------



## mxrich (Dec 27, 2004)

*Mo Racing*

Ok people here's the deal. new asphalt track coming this spring. The concrete will be put back as an oval w/ 30ft. wide lanes the off road will get faster and, since we have a strong contingent of F1 racers get ready for a new kind of F1 event at the end of summer. There has never been anything like this before. 2wd stk, 2wd mod, 4wd 19T and one class that is building now but will be announced at a later date. This is going to be so cool. After this F1 will be the formula 1 of R/C. Stay tuned


----------

